# New Agility Vids



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thought I'd share my pup's agility videos. She is 17 months old and really loves agility. She isn't a GSD but hopes that you won't hold that too much against her (after all she has some GSD "family" ).


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that's great!! Love watching that. You've worked really hard and it shows.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job! Loved all the running and the toy for the reward!!!!!


----------

